
Ask HN: Statics books/resources for programmers - pkd
I am in the junior year of college, and I would like to think that I have made a competent programmer out of myself. However, one thing I could never grok was the statistics courses we were made to take in the lower semesters.<p>Sure, I could find out the distribution functions in the tests, but I never really got the hang of what was <i></i>actually<i></i> happening in there.<p>What are the best books&#x2F;resources which will help me grasp the minimum required basics of statistics from a programmer&#x27;s point of view?<p>PS: I have been slowly reading Think Stats[1] and I think it is OK, but it would be nice to have something to compare the content with.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;greenteapress.com&#x2F;thinkstats2&#x2F;index.html
======
inlineint
Read Think Bayes from the author of Think Stats.

